# What would you bid on this driveway???



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

Would like to get many perspectives on what you guys would bid this driveway at.

Its about 100 x 19 from the street to the garage, then fans out to 32 x 26 in front of the garage. Total sq ft is about 2700.

Snow can be pushed to the grass past the garage, and a small amount to the sides of the drive.

Please provide a per push, and per season price assuming 50" annual ave snowfall. Thanks!!!

See the pics attached.....

Sno ballz


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

thats pretty straight up id say 40-45 for 1- 4 inchs then add 50% for 4-7 and so on and thats how ive always done it


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

we only do commercial now but when we did homeowners our price would be $35 per push


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

I wish all drives were like this. Most times garage is at end instead of alongside. Looks like one push, back up, 2nd push (if necessary) and done!You might want to take that into account when pricing.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

echovalley said:


> we only do commercial now but when we did homeowners our price would be $35 per push


so if you have to do two blade drops it would be $70 or is it $35 a trip to the property


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

DBL said:


> so if you have to do two blade drops it would be $70 or is it $35 a trip to the property


Per push really means the trip out to the house, not the amount of times you put your blade down

Around here that driveway would be between $25-$35, at 19' wide your looking at 3 trips up and down, at $35 I would finish by shoveling off the little windrow left behind while clearing infront of the garage doors. Your seasonal price depends on your trigger, most use 3" for residential and if you say 50" average than maybe go with $420 for the season.

This driveway would take about 6 minutes with shoveling and I would put 6 stakes in it.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I would push up to 6" for $45

over that.....25-50% more


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

35 to 40 for me anything over 6 inches we plow twice and would take 5 off for the second trip.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

DBL said:


> so if you have to do two blade drops it would be $70 or is it $35 a trip to the property


per push in commercial snowplowing means each time you visit the location and plow off the lot,not each time i drop the blade i mean come on man i want retire early but not before i'm 35


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Give me 50 of those!!

$350 for the season around here.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

Sno ballz said:


> Would like to get many perspectives on what you guys would bid this driveway at.
> 
> Its about 100 x 19 from the street to the garage, then fans out to 32 x 26 in front of the garage. Total sq ft is about 2700.
> 
> ...


 $55.00 per storm


----------



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

Great info guys:redbounce 

So taking those responses, and finding the avereage, i come up with $38 a push.

So with that in mind: I am plowing for the first time this year, have a 7.5' Sno-way on a Dakota, and this driveway is in my sub-division. Would I be considered a low baller if I offered this for $25? I have vertually no experience, and no cost or travel time to do driveways in my sub. Should I try for $30/drive in my sub? The driveway in the pics is the "biggest" of all in the sub.

Thanks
Sno ballz


----------



## Ron's Lawncare (Oct 19, 2005)

don't under price it plow trucks do break down you need to factor in repairs an preventive maint.





Ron


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

$45.00 per time...


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

i agree.....if average is 38 dont go any lower than 35


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I would ask if he ever had it done before and if so what were the things he didnt like. I try to form a relationship(business wise but ....)with the customer and ask him if its ok to put driveway reflectors in(1.50 each around here). He will get the idea that your planning is a good move on both partys..i would say 38-45 per push..Good luck and dont lose that one..payup


----------

